# Adjusting the rear sights on my SR9



## sirsnaps (Apr 24, 2008)

Having fired various handguns in my 44 years, I don't consider myself a total novice to the sport of shooting.

I recently purchased a Ruger SR9. The first trip to the range with it produced a decent pattern for 17 rounds at 15 yards. The exception is...every shot was high and left. I happened to be on the range with a co-hort who also fired several rounds from the same distance, again, high and left.

We adjusted the sights several clicks down, which only marginally helped. So I put it away and decided to drop it off at a different range, nearer to my home, and ask them to shoot it from a bench rest and adjust the sights for me.
After a week and a half, I stopped by and the man at the range said, "Shoots fine for me!" He presented me with a silhouette showing 10 holes in the target. Most were within 6 inches or so. All were shot from 15 yards (I think that's what he said), and fired one handed. He went on to say, "Just aim low and right and you'll be ok." After which I paid him the $15 which was earlier agreed upon to actually sight-in my pistol. 

Hmm...smells like bovine scatology to me!!

My problem now is this....I can't really afford to pay $16 an hour for range time just to attempt something I am not 100% sure I can accomplish. Nor can I afford to blow $40 on a laser-bore sight just for one use.

I am sure that if I had acreage, or knew someone else who did, then I could go at my leisure and fix the sights myself.

Any suggestions....??


----------



## donk (Apr 18, 2008)

*SR9 Sight In*

I had to use a flat punch & hammer on mine. Crude tools, but it did the job. Now, if I would only quit Limp Wristing, so I don't get that dang Stove Piping!!

By-The-Way, if your serial number starts with 330- there's a RECALL on it!! If so, go to their website to sign up for a free shipping box. When it's returned to you, they are including a free Clip, so that's not so bad.

donk, 4/25 :smt076


----------



## sirsnaps (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh yes...I saw the notice on downrange.tv the day after Ruger posted it and immediately signed up!!

Thanks for the tip, tho.


----------

